# Age and weight?



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

How old is your hav and what does he/she weigh?

Just curious as to the weight of my new little girl. She's 5 months and 7.5 pounds.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is 17 1/2 yrs and weighs 12 1/2 lbs.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy will be 5 in March and she is about 13 pounds.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is almost 14 months old and weighs six lbs.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Pogo is 10 months and weighs 9 pounds.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

Lucy is 8 months old and weighs 10 lb


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

5 months and 4 1/2 pounds


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba is 6 months and weighs 6.5 pounds. We think she will be 9 pounds when she is finished growing. Any opinions on that?


----------



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

Kepler is somewhere between 1 and 2 years old, and he weighed 14 lbs before he got all his matted fur shaved off, which took at least a pound off of him. So I'll say 18 months and 13 lbs.


----------



## blphoto194 (Aug 26, 2014)

Leo is 5 YO and is 14 lbs.

Sophie is 17 weeks and weighs 5.8 lbs.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Ginny is almost 3 years old and she is 19 pounds.
Griffin is almost 2 and is 13 1/2 pounds.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is in a long coat, just turned 3 years old, and currently weighs 8.8 lbs.

She (like me) gained weight over the holidays so am slowly getting her back down to 8.5 lbs as she does better in agility when she's a little bit lighter.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Darla is almost 9 months old weighs 8.5 lbs full coat who know if she were in a short coat...Just want her healthy weight I could careless but wanted to reply cheers

Nic & Darla


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

3 year old female weighs 7.4 pounds vet says she needs to loose one pound.so I am trying to feed her right.


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

Our Gibbs will be 2 in March and weighs an astonishing 20 lbs. and he's not overweight. He was the largest pup in the litter but I wasn't expecting him to be this big.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was not only the biggest pup in his litter, but the biggest dog his breeders have produced. He's at the top of the height range, officially measuring in at 11.5", (measured 5 times for agility in different venues, so we know it's accurate) and weighs between 16.5 and 17 lbs. He is very lean at 16.5 lbs, but that's where we like to keep him because he does agility.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I was the largest pup in my litter of 3 females and 2 males. Today, at one year old whoo, I weigh about 13 lbs. My Vet says that I am dialed in as the "classic" Havanese size with "classic" Havanese temperament. (I love my Vet and all peoples)

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout was the first born and the largest in his litter. His breeder said she thought he was going to be a big boy. He is 17lbs at 2.5 yrs. Truffles is 13 months and 10lbs. Although smaller she definitely is the boss


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba is almost six pounds. She was spayed yesterday and when we picked her up, the vet weighed her in at 6.2 pounds. I think that's light because she had been fasting. I am still guessing she will be a 9 pound adult. She was 4.5 at sixteen weeks and there is a formula that says you double the weight at 16 weeks to get the adult weight. That being said, most of the people in this household have been late bloomers, so why not Sheba?


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Whoops, I just read over what I said above. Should have said she is almost six months.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy is 8 1/2 months old and weighs between 5.8 and 6 pounds and has not put on any weight in two months since she was spayed. I don't know if she is as big as she will get or not. The breeder said the mom was 8 pounds and the dad 10 pounds. I couldn't tell their weights when I saw them, wouldn't win the prize at the fair for guessing weights LOL.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sassy's Mom said:


> Sassy is 8 1/2 months old and weighs between 5.8 and 6 pounds and has not put on any weight in two months since she was spayed. I don't know if she is as big as she will get or not. The breeder said the mom was 8 pounds and the dad 10 pounds. I couldn't tell their weights when I saw them, wouldn't win the prize at the fair for guessing weights LOL.


Sounds like "classic" Havanese description to me, Right on the dinero!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Ricky Ricardo, my mom is afraid I'm too small. But I'm just the right size.
Sassy


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django is 11 years old and his fighting weight is 10.7 pounds.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky was the "big boy" of his litter. The breeder predicted 22 pounds; he's closer to 24 and not fat. His sisters grew up to be 12 pounders. He has a younger bro (looks the same but brown and white)-same parents/different litter who, at a year, is as big as Lucky. Folks think Lucky is a Tibetan Terrier?? or sometimes they gasp, "Wow. He's a Havanese, isn't he?" You bet he is. And a wonderful one.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Kobe is 16 months and a solid 19 pounds. I wasnt expecting him to be so big, but Im glad he is cause there is so much more to love!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sassy's Mom said:


> Sassy is 8 1/2 months old and weighs between 5.8 and 6 pounds and has not put on any weight in two months since she was spayed. I don't know if she is as big as she will get or not. The breeder said the mom was 8 pounds and the dad 10 pounds. I couldn't tell their weights when I saw them, wouldn't win the prize at the fair for guessing weights LOL.


Sassy may gain weight between 1-3 years old. Emmie was 6-7 lbs from 6-12 months and then after that she slowly gained weight and height and at 3 years old is 8.5 lbs. She's lean; I like to keep her that way because when she gains more weight I notice she has trouble jumping up on the couch.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I thought they were full grown by a year, didn't know they would keep growing till 3. I thought that was the large breeds that did that. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## chinapete (Jan 5, 2015)

Yesterday I had Moji in at the vet's and discovered she now weighs 6.4 lbs ... Three weeks ago she was 4.5 lbs, so that's like, what, a 40% increase ... I was mildly shocked because I pick her up many times during the day but hadn't noticed any change in her weight ...

She just celebrated her three-month birthday, the vet said she's in excellent health, her heart rate is perfectly normal, she's not at all overweight ... 

Is the rate of weight gain of any help as a predictor of her adult weight?


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sheba doubled her weight between eight weeks and sixteen weeks. She was 2 .25 pounds and went up to 4.50 pounds. She is now, at six and a half months, just under 7 pounds.


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Daisy is 6 months old today & got weighed yesterday at 10lbs


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Javi is 20 weeks and weighs 7.4 pounds.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Daisy is almost 5 months and she's 8 lbs


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

chinapete said:


> Yesterday I had Moji in at the vet's and discovered she now weighs 6.4 lbs ... Three weeks ago she was 4.5 lbs, so that's like, what, a 40% increase ... I was mildly shocked because I pick her up many times during the day but hadn't noticed any change in her weight ...
> 
> She just celebrated her three-month birthday, the vet said she's in excellent health, her heart rate is perfectly normal, she's not at all overweight ...
> 
> Is the rate of weight gain of any help as a predictor of her adult weight?


I don't know if the rate of weight gain is a predictor of adult weight (doesn't ring true intuitively somehow) but early weight does seem a predictor of adult weight (or do others have a different experience?) Lucky was six pounds when we took him home at ten weeks and the breeder predicted her "big boy" could be as big as 22-24 pounds. She was off by a pound-Lucky is closer to 24-5 which is pretty close and by the way he too is not at all overweight. The range in size in these wonderful dogs is just another charming factoid. Lucky's best friend Pippa (who rules the roost) is barely 8 pounds and they make an hilarious and adorable pair. Sounds like Moji may be a big girl. Enjoy.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a lot of variation in the size of our Havs on this forum. 

Reminder: The ideal body condition is leaner. Dogs that are on the thin side live longer and have less joint troubles than overweight dogs.

How to tell if your dog is overweight or just right:
1)	You should be able to feel ribs without a lot of effort.
2)	Your dog should have a clear waistline.
3)	Visible tummy tuck.


----------



## chinapete (Jan 5, 2015)

Makes sense, thank you ... For some reason, maybe because she's so lovable as a puppy, I'm hoping she'll be on the small side, but however she ends up, I'll be happy, provided of course she's healthy and at the right weight for her size ...


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Not trying to hijack this thread because this comment is still about size. 
I adore this breed and have the 2 sweetest Havs. 
But, if someone is looking for a dog on the smaller side, it might not be the best breed to choose since there is so much variation. 
I had to ship Ginny today (we have homes in 2 different states) through United Airlines Petsafe program. She is too big to fly in cabin. Besides being stressful and scary for both of us, it was $400 one way (including the $100 health certificate). This is a trip we make several times a year with the dogs so it really adds up. 
Griffin, at 14 pounds, can barely go in cabin. 
I chose this breed (in part) because I really thought they would be between 8-13 pounds, which I believe used to be the described breed "standard" for whatever that is worth. 
It was probably completely ignorant of me to think my dogs would be 13 pounds or less (this was pre-forum days) but my girl is huge for a Havanese. 20 pounds (know there are bigger ones on the Forum) and really long and tall. My vet said she is the biggest she has ever seen, by far. 
Not complaining because they are the sweetest, best dogs, just wish she did not have to be shipped. It is too far to drive. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

Pippin is 4 lbs 14 oz at 10 weeks.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

azcolaw said:


> She is too big to fly in cabin..............but my girl is huge for a Havanese. 20 pounds............. Any thoughts on this?


Mi Popi's attorney has a Coton (first cousin to us Havanese) that weighs 20 pounds. They fly in the cabin (doggie under the seat) from California to Louisiana at least once a year with no problems. However, 20 pounds is about the upper limit. Get a window seat because they have more legroom under the seat ahead.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Mi Popi's attorney has a Coton (first cousin to us Havanese) that weighs 20 pounds. They fly in the cabin (doggie under the seat) from California to Louisiana at least once a year with no problems. However, 20 pounds is about the upper limit. Get a window seat because they have more legroom under the seat ahead.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


But is it true you can actually buy a seat for your dog on some airlines??


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Alcibides said:


> But is it true you can actually buy a seat for your dog on some airlines??


Best to ask the airline in question.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Mi Popi's attorney has a Coton (first cousin to us Havanese) that weighs 20 pounds. They fly in the cabin (doggie under the seat) from California to Louisiana at least once a year with no problems. However, 20 pounds is about the upper limit. Get a window seat because they have more legroom under the seat ahead.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


You know, I hear things like this, and just can't imagine it&#8230; unless maybe, it's a small, fat dog. Kodi is no where NEAR 20 lbs. (16 1/2 to 17 in mid winter when he's a bit pudgy for my taste, and 11 1/2" tall at the shoulder) I've managed to sandwich him into the largest size carry-ons, and he looks like a hot dog in a roll. He certainly can't fully stand up, and can't really comfortably CURL up.

Then I hear about PETA people standing near gates just WAITING for an airline to let some one on with a dog who can't stand up in the carrier (even though we know they spend most of the time lying down in there!) and I just get too nervous to even try.

It's not that I'd want to fly with Kodi often, but it would be nice every now and then to know that we COULD.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Get a window seat because they have more legroom under the seat ahead.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Oh, I also wanted to mention that this COMPLETELY depends on the specific plane. I've been on a number of planes where the curve of the body cuts into the leg room of the person on the window. And on my last trip to India (Lufthansa, but I can't remember which model planes&#8230; only that they were big ones) Not only did the side curve in, but the control box for the electronics for both the middle seat AND the window seat were in the foot space for the window seat. Not only could I not fit both feet in there at the same time, my feet were COOKING when they WERE in that space. It made fore a miserable trip for me&#8230; I can't imagine how horrible it would have been for a dog. It's the only time where I've ever considered trying to trade for a middle seat on a long plane trip&#8230; but I thought it would be kind of unfair for the other person! :laugh:

I know some of the show/breeder people are well versed in which seats in which planes work best. I know someone posted that info here once, but I can't remember who. Maybe Heather from Cache Havanese?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> But is it true you can actually buy a seat for your dog on some airlines??


I haven't heard this&#8230; I thought dogs ALWAYS had to be under the seat. If it's true, it would be great if you were going someplace that JetBlue or South West go. Those airlines are sometimes so inexpensive that it's not much more than the "dog fare" anyway.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> But is it true you can actually buy a seat for your dog on some airlines??


No, you can't buy a ticket for your dog to ride in the seat next to you. Instead, they must fit in a carrier that can be stored under the seat in front of you.

The three options for pet travel are:

* Carry On Your Pet (in-cabin travel)
* Check Your Pet (except pug or snub-nosed dogs)
* Ship Your Pet in Cargo

As well, some airlines do not allow animals to travel in-cabin on international flights. The bottom line is to check each airline's pet policy prior to purchasing your airline ticket.


----------



## Pandabear96 (Mar 19, 2015)

Panda Bear is 18 months old and 15 lbs! He's not overweight just big!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> Oh, I also wanted to mention that this COMPLETELY depends on the specific plane. I've been on a number of planes where the curve of the body cuts into the leg room of the person on the window. And on my last trip to India (Lufthansa, but I can't remember which model planes&#8230; only that they were big ones) Not only did the side curve in, but the control box for the electronics for both the middle seat AND the window seat were in the foot space for the window seat. Not only could I not fit both feet in there at the same time, my feet were COOKING when they WERE in that space. It made fore a miserable trip for me&#8230; I can't imagine how horrible it would have been for a dog. It's the only time where I've ever considered trying to trade for a middle seat on a long plane trip&#8230; but I thought it would be kind of unfair for the other person! :laugh:
> 
> I know some of the show/breeder people are well versed in which seats in which planes work best. I know someone posted that info here once, but I can't remember who. Maybe Heather from Cache Havanese?


I really like Lufthansa from a service perspective but some of their seats are very cramped. It is possible to pay for a decent seat for the human pax. I think it is worth it on the long flights. The other thing you can do is bid for premium economy. I havent tried that but it could be worth a try.

Specific to dogs, I sat next to a service dog on a recent flight. The dog slept most of the time but at one point, he sat up next to me, put his head on my leg and did a little snuggle and then went back to sleep. It was the cutest thing. He was a great seat mate on a long flight!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> I really like Lufthansa from a service perspective but some of their seats are very cramped. It is possible to pay for a decent seat for the human pax. I think it is worth it on the long flights. The other thing you can do is bid for premium economy. I havent tried that but it could be worth a try.
> 
> Specific to dogs, I sat next to a service dog on a recent flight. The dog slept most of the time but at one point, he sat up next to me, put his head on my leg and did a little snuggle and then went back to sleep. It was the cutest thing. He was a great seat mate on a long flight!


Lufthansa USED to have plenty of leg room. Now they've done what many other airlines have done and aded a "premium economy" section. But I didn't know that until AFTER I'd already bought my tickets, and unlike United, they won't let you upgrade once you've bought the ticket. I REFUSE to play the "bid for a seat" game. That's STUPID. Tell me the price and I'll pay it.

The next time I fly in that direction. I'll buy United tickets instead, and know what I'm getting! Was VERY unhappy with them on this last trip&#8230; And it used to be one of my top picks for airlines.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just make sure if you buy the ticket on United to check if Lufthansa is operating the actual flight. i have heard negative feedback about seat assignments made on UA transferring to LH. There's always something to check unfortunately!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> Just make sure if you buy the ticket on United to check if Lufthansa is operating the actual flight. i have heard negative feedback about seat assignments made on UA transferring to LH. There's always something to check unfortunately!


Yes, unfortunately, I've had all too much experience with the drill. The WORST, though was a Star Alliance flight that switched from UA equipment to ANA equipment. CLEARLY designed for short Japanese people! My knees actually had bruises on them by the time we landed in Narita. Fortunately, they were nice enough to move me to a bulkhead seat for the trip home!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

SJ1998 said:


> It is possible to pay for a decent seat for the human pax. I think it is worth it on the long flights.


Popi is a big, tall, bulky peoples. He always purchases premium economy or better on flights over two hours. He gets at least bulkhead or exit row seating. He and Momi are flying from Rome to LAX next month on British Air (he says about 14 hours) and they purchased bulkhead seats for extra cost.......I guess I'll be eating kibble and half rations for quite a while to pay for it! :frusty:



krandall said:


> CLEARLY designed for short Japanese people! My knees actually had bruises on them by the time we landed


Tia Karen, you look like a tall peoples from your videos, maybe 5/10 or 5/11?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

BA is not too bad even in regular economy and if its bulkhead or premium, should be good. Rome is amazing - if is vacation they should have a good time there!

It is definitely worth paying the extra money but sad we have to resort to that!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> Yes, unfortunately, I've had all too much experience with the drill. The WORST, though was a Star Alliance flight that switched from UA equipment to ANA equipment. CLEARLY designed for short Japanese people! My knees actually had bruises on them by the time we landed in Narita. Fortunately, they were nice enough to move me to a bulkhead seat for the trip home!


Wow that is awful! I havent flown ANA, but I have flown JAL and Singapore and both were very good, but I did pay for extra legroom on Singapore.

Someone told me that Turkish has an amazing premium economy product out of the Star Alliance carriers. Something like 48 pitch!


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Simcoe is 1.5 and weighs 7.4 kilos or ~16.3 pounds


----------



## Bruce Watt (Dec 23, 2014)

Coby is 4 and weighs 14 pounds.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

update on Sheba, who is 7.5 months and 7.5 pounds.


----------



## Carma (Mar 10, 2015)

Sugar is 11 no and 15 lbs.


----------



## MountainFamily (Jan 23, 2015)

Pippin now weighs 7 lbs 6oz at 15.5 weeks.


----------



## CherryO (Apr 6, 2015)

Cherry is 5 months. but was 4 1 /2 months when I weighed her at 5 lbs


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Huey is 3 and weighs 14.5lbs.


----------



## chinapete (Jan 5, 2015)

Update on Moji: She's now 5 months old and weighs 9 lbs ... She's in perfect health but eats a little less than the vet recommends ... Just had her spayed and am wondering if or how this might affect her weight ...


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Milo is almost 11 months and weighs just over 10 lbs.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Keanu is 2 years and 2 months old and he is 14.1 lbs


----------

